# Grundangeln an der unteren Ruhr



## emphaser (9. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

 ich würde gerne in den kommenden Tagen mit meinem alten Herrn mal an die Ruhr. Mein Dad hat den Angelschein jetzt 3 Jahre und war noch kein einziges mal angeln. Ich hingegen habe den Schein genauso lange, war bisher aber nur Spinnfischen auf Hecht und Zander.(Und das auch nicht wirklich oft).

 Wir besitzen beide auch eine Grundangel 3,30m Teleskop mit 40-80g WG.

 Das meiste benötigte Zubehör (Kleinteile) ist vorhanden.

 Ich wollte mal fragen ob mein Vorhaben, so wie ich es mir denke richtig ist:

 Ich würde jeweils 2 Tageskarten im Shop kaufen, Klamotten zusammenpacken und los.

 Montagemäßig würde ich es in der Ruhr mit den gängigen Grundmontagen versuchen. Evtl. auch mit einer Feedermontage.
 Wäre eine Posenmontage auch ratsam?

 Wie sieht es mit dem vorherigen anfüttern aus? Lohnt es sich einen Fertigfuttermix zu kaufen, anzumischen und direkt wenn man ankommt per Schleuder am Angelplatz zu verteilen?

 Als Köder wollte ich Würmer und Maden versuchen.

 Und was mich noch am meisten interessiert ist, wie ich eine gute Angelstelle erkenne und besetze?

 Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure Hilfe.

 MfG Mathes


----------



## RuhrPur (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Grundangeln an der unteren Ruhr*

Wo und wann willst du denn genau hin?
Ganzen Tag oder nur morgens/abends?
Hast du ein Zielfisch oder einfach nur mal gucken was so geht?
Alles unterhalb der Schleuse Wasserbahnhof würde ich erst mal grob meiden. Sonst haste ziemlich oft einen Biss und es wird eine Grundel sein. Wenn du mit Wurm/Made an der Pose angelst um paar Rotaugen zu schnappen würde ich dir schon nen kleinen Futtermix empfehlen. Die Fische sammeln sich relativ schnell am Platz und du hast gute Chancen. Vielleicht bekommst du ja auch nen Barsch an den Haken.
Weiter draußen würde ich es auch mit Futterkorb probieren.

Gute Stelle = wer suchet der findet.
Besetzen = einfach hinsetzen :vik:

Sag mal wo ihr euch des vorgestellt habt anzusitzen dann komm ich mal rum. |wavey:


----------



## emphaser (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Grundangeln an der unteren Ruhr*

Hallo,

 vielen Dank für Deine schnelle Antwort. Wann und wo genau müssten wir noch absprechen. Evtl. wird es dieses WE schon was. Die Uhrzeit wäre wohl so gegen Mittags für 4-5 Stunden. Einen konkreten Zielfisch gibt es nicht. Meinem Vater wird es vorrangig darum gehen, die Montagen nochmal zu üben und überhaupt mal eine Rute ins Wasser zu halten (werfen üben etc.)

 Der vorgestellte Bereich wäre so im Bereich der Aakerfährbrücke in Duisburg.

 MfG Mathes


----------



## RuhrPur (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Grundangeln an der unteren Ruhr*

Ich weiß grad net welche Brücke des is aber bedenke das man nur bis zu der Berliner Brücke angeln darf.


----------



## emphaser (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Grundangeln an der unteren Ruhr*

Die Ackerfähr Brücke ist die Brücke vor der Berlinerbrücke. Also kurz vor knapp 

 MfG Mathes


----------



## emphaser (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Grundangeln an der unteren Ruhr*

Könnt ihr mir evtl. ein Futter empfehlen, was man zum Anfüttern nehmen kann?! Und wieviel vorher sollte man anfüttern? (Zeit und Menge)

MfG Mathes


----------



## RuhrPur (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Grundangeln an der unteren Ruhr*

Von Futter hab ich net so Ahnung aber wenn du was zum Angeln mitnimmst dann mach des Futter fertig, werf paar Ballen rein mach die Ruten fertig und schau was passiert.
 Wenn nix mehr geht wieder nen Ballen hinterher


----------



## emphaser (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Grundangeln an der unteren Ruhr*

@RuhrPur

 Super, danke für den Tipp. Ich wird mal schauen was der Handel so hergibt. Kannst du mir evtl. einen guten Angelladen empfehlen? War bisher nur bei Askari in Duisburg und bei Mario Cao in Oberhausen.

 MfG Mathes


----------



## RuhrPur (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Grundangeln an der unteren Ruhr*

House of Rose in Mülheim. Saarnerstr
 Sind zwar auf Karpfen und Waller spezialisiert haben aber auch Futter etc. Man brauch ja Köfi´s fürs Wallerangeln 
 Haben neue Öffnungszeiten seid paar Wochen/Monaten. Ab 14 Uhr müssten die auf haben


----------



## emphaser (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Grundangeln an der unteren Ruhr*

Hallo RuhrPur, bei House of Rose war ich heute früh. Ist ein schöner Laden.
Kann mir jemand ein paar schöne Stellen an der unteren Ruhr empfehlen? Die mit dem Auto gut erreichbar sind und sich nah Oberhausen befinden? Morgen werde ich meinen alten Herrn mal ausführen und wir schauen mal ob er noch was im Kopf hat vom Angelschein ;-)

MfG Mathes


----------



## Andal (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Grundangeln an der unteren Ruhr*



emphaser schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand ein paar schöne Stellen an der unteren Ruhr empfehlen? *Die mit dem Auto gut erreichbar sind...*



Das ist der erste Schritt zu mäßigem, bis ganz ausbleibendem Erfolg.


----------



## emphaser (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Grundangeln an der unteren Ruhr*

Vielen Dank für diese hilfreiche Antwort. Wie beschrieben gehe ich mit meinem Vater Angeln und das für ihn zum ersten mal. Natürlich möchte ich nicht direkt am Gewässer parken aber es gibt doch sicherlich Stellen bei denen man nicht noch 5km durchs Unterholz waten muss, oder?

MfG Mathes


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Grundangeln an der unteren Ruhr*



Andal schrieb:


> Das ist der erste Schritt zu mäßigem, bis ganz ausbleibendem Erfolg.




und das gilt für alle Gewässer, egal wo.
Je leichter erreichbar, je stärker überfischt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## emphaser (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Grundangeln an der unteren Ruhr*

Nun gut, könnt ihr denn dann ein paar Stellen nennen, im Bereich der Berliner Brücke (OB, DU, MH) wo man einen Ansitz wagen kann?

MfG Mathes


----------



## DUSpinner (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Grundangeln an der unteren Ruhr*

Als Anfänger würde ich dir das Angeln mit der Feederrute empfehlen. Tipps hierzu mal vor Ort bei den dortigen Anglern oder im von dir besuchten Tackle-Shop Cao einholen. Der Weg vom Auto zu den Angelplätzen oberhalb der Berliner Brücke und Einmündung der Alten Ruhr in den Schifffahrtskanal (oberhalb Ackerfährbrücke) ist weit. ;-)
Versuch macht Klug und nicht entmutigen lassen, wenn beim ersten Mal nur Grundeln gefangen werden...


----------



## emphaser (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Grundangeln an der unteren Ruhr*

Danke für deinen Post DUSpinner. Ich bin gespannt. Und selbst wenn es bei Grundeln bleibt dann ist es so. Aber der Einstieg wird gemacht. 
Würdest du eher zwischen Berliner und Ackerfährbrucke oder die andere Seite der Ackerfährbrucke Richtung MH beangeln?

MfG Mathes


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RuhrPur (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Grundangeln an der unteren Ruhr*

Der alte Arm. ist direkt Oberhausen schau mal google maps.


----------



## emphaser (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Grundangeln an der unteren Ruhr*

"Der alte Arm" find ich so aber nicht. Aber ich glaube ich weiß was und wo du meinst. ;-)

MfG Mathes


----------



## DUSpinner (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Grundangeln an der unteren Ruhr*



emphaser schrieb:


> Danke für deinen Post DUSpinner. Ich bin gespannt. Und selbst wenn es bei Grundeln bleibt dann ist es so. Aber der Einstieg wird gemacht.
> Würdest du eher zwischen Berliner und Ackerfährbrucke oder die andere Seite der Ackerfährbrucke Richtung MH beangeln?
> 
> Du solltest in meinem Post zwischen den Zeilen lesen können..


----------



## emphaser (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Grundangeln an der unteren Ruhr*

Also liebe Leute, ich bin gerade vom Wasser zurück. Allerdings gezwungenermaßen. Wir waren um 8 Uhr dort. Haben uns niedergelassen. Alles montiert. Hat nach 2 Anläufen und einigen Seufzern auch geklappt. Die Grundmontage mit Grundblei (1x Birne 40g und 1x Sarg 40g) stand. Die Maden wurden gehakt und das Auswerfen wurde geübt. 

Warum sind wir schon wieder zuhause? Ich hatte keine Allergietabletten genommen und hatte nichts mit, kein Nasenspray nichts. Jetzt ging es nicht mehr Gräser Allergie ist das Letzte.... :-(

Wie sieht das Ergebnis aus?! 3 Grundeln, die keinen Drill erfordern. Reinkurbeln und gut. :-/

Ich habe mich dann auch noch ein wenig mit meiner Spinnrute versucht und meinen Vater ein paarmal werfen lassen. Sind dort solche enormen Steinpackungen im Bereich der Ackerfährbrücke? Puh einen Spinner hab ich verloren, der hing sowas von fest.


MfG Mathes


----------

